# Hacked by 0wn20wn



## Paspirgilis (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Eine gruppe namens 0wn20wn hat meinen server gehackt.
die haebn es geschafft bash commands einzuschleusen und damit sachen zu löschen.
Und verabschiedet mein einem Wortwitz über meine domain power-of-m.
"power-of-0"
Naja   kennt jemand diese Gruppe?
Letzendlich konnten die nur meinen Server hacken wegen einer lücke in einer veralteten webapplication. Naja  ich setz meinen Server neu auf da ich mich jetzt mit den Permissions auskenne  und nich mehr 777 vergeb  
Hab inzwischen schon eien DDOS attacke überlebt und diesen "netten" hackerangriff, die haben allerdings ganze 1,5 wochen gebraucht 
Warum aber so nett und haben eine html hinterlassen was die alles gemacht haben und welchen access die sich besorgt haben.

Bin gespannt auf eine Lernreiche Konversation inklusive tips von euch fürs Neu aufsetzen. irgendwelche Tips vielleicht die sich in eurer längeren erfahrung rentiert haben.

MfG
Mark Paspirgilis

PS: die haben es nicht geschafft mein Server als spamserver zu nutzen  aber laut log versucht ^^


----------



## merzi86 (8. Oktober 2009)

Was willst du jetzt hören?
Bis lange genug hier ein registrierter Nutzer, deshalb haste alle möglichen Tips warscheinlich schon x mal gehört bzw gelesen.

Im bereich Skripting:
Never trust an input
veraltete Skripte mit Sicherheits Problemen entweder überarbeiten bzw. löschen
...

Server:
niemals die rechte 777 auf Dateien oder Ordner setzen
bei Angriffen vielleicht mal die Software Snore anschauen
...

grüße 
merzi


----------



## Paspirgilis (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja  hast auch recht. Das meiste kenne ich jetzt schon, aber war auch eher dafür gedacht das andere neulinge einfacher einsteigen können.  cih traf immer nur auf "lern erstma die basics.." Und solche sprüche. Kein "Lern chmod, chgrp, chown,  was es macht  udn was passieren kann. Oder das deamons in  /etc/init.d/ sind (natürlich OS abhängig). allsowas musste ich mühsam aus google ziehen.
Achso  dieses Snore, darüber hab cih nix bei google gefunden. is das so ne art Hackprogram das einmal die standarts durchgeht und nach flüchtigkeitslücken sucht?
ein link wäre nett.


----------

